# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Νέο σπίτι για τα Budgie μου

## zaf

Καλησπέρα είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και είναι η πρώτη φορά που δημοσιεύω κάτι(συγνώμη αν κάνω κάτι λάθος).Αρχές του μήνα είχα γεννητούρια κ αποφάσισα να τα φτιάξω ένα μεγαλύτερο σπίτι για να τα έχω όλα μαζί.Εχθές έκανα το νέο τους σπίτι είναι 1mχ0,65χ0,60.Να το βάλω κάθετα ή οριζόντια?Καλύτερα να έχουν μήκος λέω εγώ,εσείς τι λέτε?κ πως λέτε να το διακοσμήσω,καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## zaf

πως μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία?

----------


## beak

Νομιζω είναι καλυτερα το 1μ να είναι το μήκος.
Για ανέβασμα φωτο δες εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?t=43706

----------


## zaf

φαίνεται ?

----------


## beak

Εγώ απο κινητό, δεν την βλέπω. Δοκίμασε να αντιγραψεις τον σύνδεσμο "direct", που είναι δεξιά απο την φωτογραφία.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί , παλάτι θα γίνει !!  :Youpi: 

Θα περιμένουμε να μας γνωρίσεις τα μικρά σου !!  :Party0035:

----------


## zaf

οπότε ανέβηκε.....σκέφτομαι τώρα τι παιχνιδάκια να τους φτιάξω.....ναι ναι θα βάλω κ με τα μικρά

----------


## Esmi

Αααα παρα πολύ ωραίο το νέο τους σπιτάκι!Παιχνίδια μπορείς να φτιάξεις και απο χαντρούλες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> .....σκέφτομαι τώρα τι παιχνιδάκια να τους φτιάξω.....


όμορφες ιδέες παιγνιδιών , με οικονομικά υλικά ! 

*Τα παιχνίδια των γουτσουνακίων! /  Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους*

----------


## stam72

Ωραίο το κλουβί που έφτιαξες.  
Να το βάλεις οριζόντια γιατί στα μπατζάκια αρέσει να πετάνε. θα το χαρούνε πολύ περισσότερο από τα κοινά κλουβιά που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο.  
Επίσης θα πρέπει να προβλέψεις να βάλεις στον πάτο ένα ταψάκι από λαμαρίνα, για να μαζεύονται τα σπόρια και οι ακαθαρσίες.  
Τέλος δώσε μας μια εκτίμηση για το κόστος των υλικών πουν αγόρασες για να έχουμε μια εικόνα και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## zaf

έτοιμο!!! Ούτε 20ευρώ δεν βγήκε,μόνο το πλέγμα αγόρασα.  να τα ζουζούνια!!!

 ελπίζω να ανοίγει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η φωτογραφία είναι από facebook και δεν φαίνεται. Δοκίμασε να το ανεβάσεις σε κάποιο άλλο όπως photobucket!

----------


## beak

Το πλέγμα από που το αγοράζουμε?
Οι περισσότεροι το αναφέρουν ως "κουνελόσυρμα", έτσι το ζητάμε?
Είναι γαλβανισμένο, ανοξείδωτο ?
Υπάρχει σε διαφορετικές διατομές σύρματος και αν ναι, ποια προτιμάμαι για να σφηνώνουν σωστά ποτίστρες,ταίστρες κ.τ.λ.?

----------

